# Finally... new Facebook app released for iOS today



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Facebook has made an announcement that they will be *releasing a brand new Facebook iOS app today*. 

"Today we're announcing an update to the Facebook app for iPhone and iPad that makes keeping up with friends faster and easier. Facebook 5.0 for iOS is twice as fast as the previous version when launching the app, scrolling through news feed and opening photos in feed.

App opens quickly*
*
We’ve rebuilt the app from the ground up, so now the app opens much faster and your news feed and notifications load right when you open Facebook.

*Stories scroll smoothly*

As you scroll down your news feed, all your friends’ stories appear faster than ever. A banner lets you know when new stories come in, and you can tap once to immediately see the latest updates.








*Photos load instantly*

Tap on any photo and it opens right away. Pull down to close it with a single swipe.








*How to get the update*

This update will be available later today. *Get a link to the app texted to your phone* or just search for ‘Facebook’ on the App Store.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

There she be in my updates section.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Safari seems snappier after the update


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Garry said:


> Safari seems snappier after the update


LOL... :lmao: 

So far, the whole app is WAY, WAY more snappier and faster. Looks promising. Did I hear a rumour that previous Apple employees were hired by Facebook develop the app?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The old app was awful so it wasn't hard to improve upon...but I'm impressed so far.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> The old app was awful so it wasn't hard to improve upon...but I'm impressed so far.


Absolutely. It's remarkable how bad the old app was.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Absolutely. It's remarkable how bad the old app was.


The old app wasn't an app. It was a container accessing html5 website for iOS


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

What I still find annoying (or I haven't found a way) with this new app is that you still can't share posts or pictures. :S


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The old app wasn't an app. It was a container accessing html5 website for iOS


Yep. When they switched to that format, they made the app nearly unusable at times. I don't know why, but it just sat there "loading" all the time. 

The worse part was that the previous one wasn't TOO bad, but the rewrite in HTML looked better and was easy for then to manage. 

Glad to see the new app. It's awesome. It also seems that the iPad finally takes advantage of higher-res images when people upload them for the Retina iPad.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Definitely smoother, especially with graphics.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that it chews through the battery? I could actually see the percentage dropping as I was using the app.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

It doesn't rotate into landscape.
Facebook QA are on top of things!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It still has to be forced quit or else it drains the battery... and what's with all the ads on my wall now??


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I was kind of puzzled by the lack of landscape mode(by puzzled I mean I was shaking my phone up and down trying to get it to go), but in hindsight, that was probably a good idea. There was no room for viewing content in the old landscape mode.

I haven't noticed the battery issue, though I haven't really been paying attention to that lately.

I'm still waiting for a share button too, but other than that, this was a fantastic upgrade!


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

WestWeb said:


> I was kind of puzzled by the lack of landscape mode(by puzzled I mean I was shaking my phone up and down trying to get it to go), but in hindsight, that was probably a good idea. There was no room for viewing content in the old landscape mode.
> 
> I haven't noticed the battery issue, though I haven't really been paying attention to that lately.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a share button too, but other than that, this was a fantastic upgrade!


Landscape is needed for typing without getting a hand cramp...some people need this and is as lazy as the Google + app when it first came out


----------



## ethansamuel17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Profiles don't look vastly different but they're kept very simple with the static default photo and various links to photos and info on the left and a continuous feed of information from the user's profile on the right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Somebody is digging up four yer old threads trying to get enough posts to post a classified ad.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Somebody is digging up four yer old threads trying to get enough posts to post a classified ad.


you maybe correct.. this one user has been trolling about the iPhone 7 in several threads.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I only use Facebook inside a private window in mobile Safari, or inside 1Password's browser. Not a big fan, obviously.


----------

